# iPhone 5 psd template



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

Hi lot! 
here is a link to psd template for iphone 5 and other in PSD file format!

iPhone 5 template


----------



## T Industry (Mar 22, 2010)

For free?


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

for free


----------



## T Industry (Mar 22, 2010)

I do not see where to download!
Only Joomla template banner! 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

Put them i the basket and go to checkout. They free so yo wont be charged.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks Paul!


----------



## kissfan76 (Jul 4, 2010)

Also check Coastal Business they have a standard PDF file for the Iphone5.


----------



## outthere (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks!! I'll check it out.


----------

